# Manual Rec more than 5 episodes



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I know when I do a season pass I can keep more than 5 episdoes as there is a choice for that when I do the set up.

In the past I thought I could also do that for manual repeat recordings, however I have searched and searched and cannot find a way to even enter that I want more than 5 recordings.

Anyone know what I am missing. (not sure if they are even called season passes on the r15, hopefully everyone will know what I mean).

Thanks


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bww said:


> I know when I do a season pass I can keep more than 5 episdoes as there is a choice for that when I do the set up.
> 
> In the past I thought I could also do that for manual repeat recordings, however I have searched and searched and cannot find a way to even enter that I want more than 5 recordings.
> 
> ...


Think you want Series Link?.When you highlight the program to record.Press the Record Button twice.That activates Series Link.

Then it will record all episodes of that program.It's in the owner's manual for the R15.:welcome_s


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I am not sure but maybe you didn't read my message ---- I was asking about a *MANUAL* recording.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

bww said:


> I am not sure but maybe you didn't read my message ---- I was asking about a *MANUAL* recording.


How would you keep 5 "episodes" of a single manual record, which by definition is one show?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a recurring manual recording of the Mythbusters set up to record every week so as to get the new show each week. If I did a series record it would record dozens of episodes because Discovery plays them at least every day of the week. I do not want to fill up my drive with x number of episodes that are essentially reruns from throughout the week. I want just one a week from the main time slot. I do this because "series record" has a hard time figuring out what is a new episode and what is not. I too wish there was a way to keep more than five episodes off of a manual record. That is what the poster of this thread is asking.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> I have a recurring manual recording of the Mythbusters set up to record every week so as to get the new show each week. If I did a series record it would record dozens of episodes because Discovery plays them at least every day of the week. I do not want to fill up my drive with x number of episodes that are essentially reruns from throughout the week. I want just one a week from the main time slot. I do this because "series record" has a hard time figuring out what is a new episode and what is not. I too wish there was a way to keep more than five episodes off of a manual record. That is what the poster of this thread is asking.


Thank you for saying this so well. I know the R15 is not a tivo, however with our tivo we can have manual recordings for all episodes. On some shows you almost have to set up a manual recording to avoid so many duplicates. I thought I had set up manual recording for all episodes when I first got my R15, but much has changed since then (for the better I might add).

So is there a way of setting manual recording for more than 5 episodes?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bww said:


> Thank you for saying this so well. I know the R15 is not a tivo, however with our tivo we can have manual recordings for all episodes. On some shows you almost have to set up a manual recording to avoid so many duplicates. I thought I had set up manual recording for all episodes when I first got my R15, but much has changed since then (for the better I might add).
> 
> So is there a way of setting manual recording for more than 5 episodes?


Page 27.R15 Owner's Manual.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Page 27.R15 Owner's Manual.


Thanks for the reply but I checked your reference and that page (from the manual on the Directv site) does not even mention manual recordings.

I am not sure if you understand I am asking ONLY about manual recordings, and getting more or less than the 5 episode default. I am asking if it can be changed just like you can on the normal recording setup, and if not why not.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bww said:


> Thanks for the reply but I checked your reference and that page (from the manual on the Directv site) does not even mention manual recordings.
> 
> I am not sure if you understand I am asking ONLY about manual recordings, and getting more or less than the 5 episode default. I am asking if it can be changed just like you can on the normal recording setup, and if not why not.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


The only one who can answer your question is a DirecTV tech.I have shown you how to record all episodes and on page 27,how to choose between first runs and repeats.In one of your previous posts you stated you know the R15 is not a Tivo,
then why are you wanting it to record like one?.If your wanting to know why the
R15 was designed the way it is,then you need to ask DirecTV.

As long as I can record all episodes and choose between first run and repeats.I
cannot understand your problem,other than the R15 does not record exactly like a
Tivo.If I was to take guess I would suggest that when they were designing the software for the R15,They decided it was not a necessity to expand the manual recording feature when the subscriber can do what they want to do otherways.If you are still confused then hopefully you can call or email DirecTV and they can give you an answer.Good Luck!.


----------



## janezy (Feb 26, 2007)

bww said:


> I know when I do a season pass I can keep more than 5 episdoes as there is a choice for that when I do the set up.


I've been wondering the same thing. I don't think you can. I have a manual record set up for The Daily Show to avoid repeats. My only thought was that I might program in separate manual recordings for the 4 days a week it is on. That would save up to 20 shows (in theory). But that wouldn't help if you're talking about a once a week show.

Good luck!


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

This is what I do. If there's an important program that I want to record I don't use a series link. I select the preferred program from the guide (either the mini guide on the bottom of the screen or the full screen guide) then I select the "episodes" item from the left side of the screen, choose the episode(s) I want to record. I've been able to keep more than 5 episodes this way.


----------



## bgolem (Jun 13, 2007)

unipat said:


> This is what I do. If there's an important program that I want to record I don't use a series link. I select the preferred program from the guide (either the mini guide on the bottom of the screen or the full screen guide) then I select the "episodes" item from the left side of the screen, choose the episode(s) I want to record. I've been able to keep more than 5 episodes this way.


That's exactly how I do it as well. I just wish the button response time was a bit faster. It takes like 2-5 seconds on my R15 for every button click.


----------

